# SR20VE Swap



## Orphan72 (Nov 30, 2005)

Anynoe know of a swap from a GA16 to an an SR20VE? If not, then I guess this will be something new. If so, then any help is appreciated. Most of the searches just turned up 20det's to ve's. But nothing on the swap we are doing. Most of the guys in the shop are honda and mustang guys, too. With all the honda boobs in town swapping over to b20's, we were like, fukk it, it's on. So like I said, any help, hints, tips, suggestions, lessons learned, feel free to pass them on. Thanks and take care.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

have you tried here:
http://www.sr20forum.com/sr20ve-sr16ve/


----------



## Orphan72 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks, bro. Much appreciated.


----------

